# Good DIY jigs for T-track table?



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I broke down and picked up a Rockler T-track table on sale over the weekend. So far, it seems pretty rad - it's plenty big with three horizontal and two vertical spans of T-track. I already have a number of basic vertical hold-downs for it - four of the curved aluminum Incra/Rockler style hold-downs, and four toggle clamps mounted on wood blocks with holes for a T-track bolts. I also have two plastic Rockler corner squares that can be locked down to the table for squaring up boxes, frames, etc., and I'm making some simple wooden stop blocks. I don't have any horizontal clamps, but I have a few small horizontal toggle clamps on the way (although I really like the look of Rockler's horizontal clamps).

So, what else should I make to take full advantage of a T-track table? Anyone have links to cool jigs, clamps, stops, etc. for this type of application?


----------

